# My G/F Dog has a growth on his chest/belly



## Kruse1080 (Dec 16, 2010)

Over the last month my girlfriend's pitbull has had this growth of skin growing on it's belly/chest. At first I didn't know exactly what it was but now it has grown that it looks like a ball sack that is growing from his chest. I had not seen the dog in about a month and now it's about the size of a golf ball, and we have no idea what it is. We need to take him to the vet but she doesn't have the money for it yet, and before I fork up the money I want to know what it is, and see if it's something that needs to be taken care of right away of if it can wait until we have the money. I am trying to get a picture posted now and as soon as I do I will post it so you can see it better.

Thank you for any help that you can provide.

BJ Houston


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my older dogs had a mass on her chest. The vet took a biopsy (inserted a needle and drew out some of it and looked under microscope)and said it appeared to be a fatty mass but it if it became bothersome they would remove it. No way to tell unless the vet takes a sample of it. We did have it removed a couple months later. It was a fatty mass thank God but when he removed it, it was 8lbs he cut out. It never returned. Good luck


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is very hard to give any kind of medical advice over the internet. It sounds like the best thing you could do would be to take the dog to a vet. You could call around and see if one of the places will take payments.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

In my experience with mass or growths it would be best to have the vet check it out just to make sure it isnt harmful. My boy Zeus has a small lump on his neck which they've checked and is just a sebaceous cyst and nothing to worry about.

On the other hand, both labrador retriever's we had when I was a kid had a growth(several years apart) and it was cancerous.

So it would be best to at least get it checked out and find out what it is. At least checking it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

How old is the dog?


----------



## Kruse1080 (Dec 16, 2010)

This Christmas he is going on 3 years since she had him and she got him at 3 months so probably 3 years 3 months old approx.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's growing quickly you should get the dog in asap. Not trying to scare you into it or anything but if it is cancer and it's malignant the longer the wait the further it spreads and harder it is to get rid of... Growths aren't normal so something is obviously goin haywire- I would want to rule out the worst as soon as possible if it were me...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ummmm I'd take the dog in and search about payment plans. This def needs to be checked out we can see wats going on the outside but not the inside IF it is cancer..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

our lab used to get masses like that and they got huge and would sometimes go down , the vet did as stated above and took samples always came back as nothing until he was about 13 then he got one that was cancerous. no way to tell by looking at it though really needs a biopsy to tell . I dont remember the biopsys ever being that costly but it was years ago and we are in different countrys so try calling around and see if they can quote a price or arrange payments.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

check to see if the Vet has "carecredit" which is a payment plan that puts money down for the procedure, and you pay it off monthly, its like opening a credit card for your vet visit. I did it with my dogs' $4000 emergency bill and it helped me put $1000 down, and make monthly payments of $400 or however much i can do a month.. the vet i went to was able to work with me, and help me with the situation. You can apply online and search for a vet that takes it in your area, and see if you qualify before forking down the money. the website is http:
//www.carecredit.com
hope that helps.. Keep us updated


----------



## Kruse1080 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well thank you for the reply's everyone, I have a appointment with the vet next Wednesday to have it checked out. Once I know what it is I will inform everyone here so you know what it was too.

Thanks


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

before you get it lopped off i would take a video and hope it goes viral on you tube.
maybe you can get a spot on the jimmy kimmle show. the dog with a nut sack
on it's chest is great stuff. 

all kidding aside, i hope it all works out well and the dog is no worse for wear.
I'm interested to know the outcome.


----------

